# Clawing my way back to the target



## Arch (7 Sep 2010)

Well, I made the 50 mile target last week. I'd hoped to do more, because I had a day off, and thought I might fit in a longer ride, but in the end various chores and a haircut appointment got in the way, and I didn't go out at all. Fortunately I had to go into work on Saturday instead, for a first aid course, and it didn't start until 10, so I looped a few extra loops to bring the weekly total up to spec.

On Sunday, I was due to help a friend with her craft stall at a fete in Fangfoss. She had to do a farmer's market in Leeds, so couldn't give me a lift there - it's about 13 miles from York, by the back roads. I looked into buses, but there were none on Sunday. I could have got to Wilberfoss, two miles away, and walked, but the timetables gave me the option of arriving there are 11.30 (way too late) or 7.30 (stupidly early). So I cycled out. I left 90 minutes to get there, and did it in 1 hr 9 mins, and thanks to a tailwind (yes, really!) got back in just over an hour. Probably the longest ride I've done on the upright for a while - I was glad of my padded shorts.

And the good news is, one of the items I sold was a shawl I'd knitted, so I got a bit of commission!

This week I'm off to a bad start. We had a long day at work yesterday, and I felt a bit below par, so didn't do any extra on the way home. The 'below par' turned into a nasty sore throat overnight, so although I did a bit extra this morning, it wasn't the full monty, and again I came straight home. I've got 9 extra miles to make up already.

Exciting news: Some bods on YACF are organising a night ride to Scarborough in a couple of weeks. I'm taking the trike, so I won't be able to get the train back. There's a possibility I'll crack 100miles, and 200km in one jaunt, and get in my first overnight ride.

And that first aid course: If you haven't done one, do. I knew a bit, but feel much more confident now I've had some tuition. Did you know, firefighters have a song they use in their heads to keep to the correct 100bpm for cardiac massage? Queen's "Another one bites the dust....."


----------

